# commercial



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

I forgot to tell you guys. Last night @ around 11:15pm on the History International Chanel I saw a 15 second PSA on the dangers of lead paint!
If you were to blink you would have missed it.
This is the first I have seen. 
Fantastic placement,timing & demographics.:whistling2:


----------



## Lambrecht (Feb 8, 2010)

Probably had several board meetings with multiple sub-committees deciding on the best time to run the ad. Geniuses! 
I'm glad to hear that they are starting to run bits on tv, should make it easier to sell to an otherwise uninformed customer.


----------

